# looking for a WW1 tug...



## Janet Jaguar (Jun 27, 2014)

We at OldWeather.org are transcribing old ship logs to collect all their weather data. Then we are transcribing the history in the log comments, and posting those online at Naval-History.net. The editor working on the log of HMS Castor would like to link the ships she meets to reference sources that tell readers their date of build etc. We all find tugs exceptionally difficult to trace.

In January 1920, she was in Portsmouth harbor and her editor would like to the true ID of the tug she met. The tug name and the scan of the log page are:

3.30pm: Tug "Pincher"
https://s3.amazonaws.com:443/oldweather/ADM53-37293/0137_1.jpg

Does anyone know of resources where we can look up tugs like this?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Janet Jaguar said:


> We at OldWeather.org are transcribing old ship logs to collect all their weather data. Then we are transcribing the history in the log comments, and posting those online at Naval-History.net. The editor working on the log of HMS Castor would like to link the ships she meets to reference sources that tell readers their date of build etc. We all find tugs exceptionally difficult to trace.
> 
> In January 1920, she was in Portsmouth harbor and her editor would like to the true ID of the tug she met. The tug name and the scan of the log page are:
> 
> ...


These are the only tugs I could find from the ww1 years. Puncher (ex-HT.1). Talbot (ex-HT.3). I could find none named (Pincher).


----------



## Janet Jaguar (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you very much, Puncher sounds highly likely - it won't be the first time a log keeper misspelled the name of a ship being shouted at him from outside the cabin.


----------



## saxmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

There is an enormous database.more than 30.000 tugs listed. 
Check http://users.skynet.be/sky42086/


----------



## Janet Jaguar (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks - they give a link to download a Microsoft Access Database file, and I do not have that program as part of my Office package. Can you tell me if there are historic tugs in there as well as those seen within living memory? It might be useful to ask if anyone on our OldWeather forum has the software, but we need the tugs to be old. (We are currently transcribing American Navy and Revenue Service - pre-Coast Guard - ships from 1844 to 1910.)


----------



## saxmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

As far as i could check there are tugs built in 1910 and a bit earlier.if you give me a couple
of names i might be able to search it for you


----------



## saxmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

i just gave a quick look. you'll be happy. the list starts with 1824 Rufus King

there is a Talbot,this are the facts

Registered: LR43-44:07502
(USA)ON 201092
227 GRT, 135 NRT, (104.3'x26.2'x10.9')
wood, 1 fpp, T3cyl by "Willamette Iron & Steel Co" at Portland, oil fired, 93nhp-800ihp

DARING
1904: Built by "Lindstrom Shipbuilding Co" at Aberdeen, Wa.(USA)
1904: delivered to "Grays Harbor Tugboat Co" (USA)
19xx: To "Standard Oil of California" (USA), renamed STANDARD No 2
19xx: To ?? (USA), renamed J.A. TALBOT
19xx (by 1943): To "Matson Navigation Co" at San Francisco (USA), renamed F.A. DOUTY
(USA flag, regd San Francisco, ON 201092, c/s KJJY)
1943: still in LR
fate unknown


----------



## Jim Brady (Nov 26, 2008)

*Daniel Adamson.*

Hello All, it's a couple of years since I was on this site just looking through today and spotted this thread on tugs.Is this of any interest atall.Daniel Adamson currently tied up Albert Dock Liverpool and does open to the public. 
Regards.
Jim. http://www.nationalhistoricships.org.uk/register/15/daniel-adamson


----------

